# Rearrange my cage?!? I don't think so!



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Yesterday I rearranged the set up of where everything went in Thistle's cage, except the wheel, because I thought of a way that would give her a little more room to move around. Its all the same stuff, just rearranged. Well she was a very busy girl last night, when I woke up this morning and checked on her everything was moved around and pushed back into the original spots! :lol: hahaha What a funny (and intelligent) girl!

I guess we'll just leave it like it was.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

What a smart girl! Must have been a very busy night


----------



## Courtmew (Jul 28, 2012)

My first hedgie would do that every time I cleaned his cage. He was so particular about where things belonged.


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

Lucky you! When I tried to rearrange Milo's cage, he just stayed up all night trashing it. (Dragging his snuggie sack into his water dish, lifting the paper towel - which he never does - out of his litter pan and going potty under it, went potty in his igloo, and slept in his food dish... :roll: ) Seems like all hedgies are picky, some just show it in more intelligent ways. :lol:


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma likes to trash her cage too when I put in a new liner / scrub everything. She moves her PVC tube to opposite side of cage, igloo ends up in middle instead of corner (she thankfully can not move dishes or dig box (too heavy))...and takes all her stuffies and toys into igloo to snuggle with. (She usually drags Mr. Turtle everynight by his head into igloo to snuggle). She does not like a clean cage, she is my sweet wannabe stinky girl! :lol:


----------

